# Question's for the SF Operator's



## JCB (Nov 1, 2011)

1. At what point can you move your family during training?
2. Does DLI have a language center at Fort Bragg?
3. Is it reccomended to start running in boots and uniform's?

Thank You.


----------



## surgicalcric (Nov 1, 2011)

1. When you PCS to Ft Bragg for the SFQC, after SFAS.
2. DLI doesnt control the language course SF candidates attend.
3. This has been covered.  Try the search button.

Also, we are SF Soldiers, not Operators.  A search on this topic will explain the reasoning.

Best of luck in your endeavor.

Crip


----------



## JCB (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2011)

Minor grammar point, plural vs. possessive. You made a mistake in this regard both in the thread title (twice) and in your post.

Questions, Operators = plural. Question's, Operator's = possessive. "boots and uniforms" (plural) "boots and uniform's" (possessive). What you were going for in all instances was the plural, what you used is the possessive. It's a little thing, but sometimes the little things matter.


----------



## Boon (Nov 1, 2011)

Other defamatory posts removed.  Dogpiling isn't going to fly on this site people.


----------

